# Minimize smoke when using chimney



## Cocophone (Jul 23, 2012)

Does anyone have tips for minimizing the smoke when lighting a weber charcoal chimney? I'm trying to be a good neighbor.  (I don't have any HOA)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 24, 2012)

The only way to minimize it is to get it to light faster.  I recommend either putting it on a grill side burner or a stand alone burner. Or what I do is use a hand held torch vs. chimney, which lights a small area very fast with less smoke.  You could also try different charcoal, depending on what you are using now as some charcoals smoke much worse than others.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2012)

Try using two weber starter cubes and good quality lump


----------



## MUShand (Jul 24, 2012)

Would a good neighbor bring samples?


----------



## Max1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah I agree with Mr. Wolfe. The only thing is if you use a stand alone burner it will melt the rivets that come into contact with the flame after a while. I have had this happen to me. I can't see why this would be such a big problem. If your neighbors complain for lighting a chimney of charcoal, they are not very good neighbors. You could always go and talk to them and explain what is going on. 

I have noticed with my chimney, that paper is the case of the vast amount of smoke. It seems to be that the heavy smoke is not from the charcoal lighting, but from the started fuel, that you use to start your fire. You can try what wittdog said, and try a different form of starting your charcoal.


----------



## Cocophone (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## NewHeart (Jul 24, 2012)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Try using two weber starter cubes and good quality lump


+1


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jul 31, 2012)

NewHeart said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all must be using better starter cubes than I can find.  The ones I've found give off a very obnoxious burnt parrafin smell and LOTS of white smoke.  You know that smell when you blow out a candle, only several hundred times worse.  The last time I used Weber (brand) cubes was the only time I had a neighbor complain, and they all complain when any other neighbor uses the dreaded lighter fluid.

I use a propane torch and light a small spot in the corner, or on the grill, I'll light several spots.  

BOB


----------



## LarrysBackyard (Sep 7, 2012)

My neighbor was never too happy about the smoke until I passed some ABTs over the fence. Next thing you know, he's giving me a bag full of home grown jalapenos. And after the last batch of ribs he tried, he might just come over and light it for me.

I use my gas grill's side burner. I take it off fairly early to preserve the burner from the coal heat, once they get going. A wadded up up sheet of newspaper accelerates the process. I just don't like the loose ash afterwards, so I mostly just let it smoke and wait for the neighbor to come and peak as to what I'm up to this time around.


----------



## dledmo (Sep 7, 2012)

ABTs for the Nobel Peace Prize!  It's funny how good BBQ can bring people together.


----------



## MUShand (Sep 11, 2012)

I still can't get over a neighbor complaining about that smoke.  What were you burning? A big tire!


----------



## Tri Tip (Sep 18, 2012)

Agree, Good Quality Lump and 2-3 Wax Cubes. Last time I lit up K in a chimney my house stunk. My neighbors thought I was burning dirty jock straps in my back yard.


----------



## Max1 (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL, Tri you are so against Kingsford it is funny. Kingsford Blue bag is all I use, I have never had the problem with smell that you are saying that you do. I have used alot of different charcoals, including lump, and I have found for me that Kingsford is the most dependable.


----------



## Tri Tip (Sep 23, 2012)

Max said:


> LOL, Tri you are so against Kingsford it is funny. Kingsford Blue bag is all I use, I have never had the problem with smell that you are saying that you do. I have used alot of different charcoals, including lump, and I have found for me that Kingsford is the most dependable.


 

Agreed! Kingsford is absolutely the best performing charcoal there is. I just got my letter from the Jack showing the teams that got the draw. Harry Soo is in, not due to the draw, but he won 7 + comps getting him an automatic. He only uses Blue Bag K and is the winningest man around here. It is the best in my opinion for performance, price and consistency. Personally I just cannot get past the funk and stink. Cooking on a natural hardwood lump or even better, some good live oak, white oak or red oak is simply more appealing and has much better flavor especially for grilling.

Lump Charcoal,,,, Carbonized Wood. 

Kingsford however,,,,,,,

*[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Wood char [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Mineral char [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Mineral carbon[/FONT]**
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Limestone [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Starch [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Borax [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Sodium nitrate [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Sawdust [/FONT]*

[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Max1 (Sep 23, 2012)

When I am smoking the only thing I use the charcoal for is to start my wood fire. Once that is going I just use wood. However when I am BBQing on my kettle, I do use lump, and blue bag mixed. So I guess I am getting the best of both worlds. But hey everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and you have to respect that.

Later today I am planning on doing up some Fajitas, maybe I will take some pics for you. Have not posted any in a long time. I am also going to post up those pictures of my Offset Smoker that you asked for awhile back. Sorry I have not done it sooner, but I have been extremely busy this summer.


----------



## Tri Tip (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah plese do. I love love offset smokers. They are the coolest thing around in my opinion. I'll probably get one someday. The only reason I havn't is I frequently take my grill on the road, I often set it up in the back yards of extended family to cook for large partys. My grill and UDSs can be easly set up anywhere. As far as kingsford,,,, It's a struggle not to use it cause I love the way it performs! 

Here is link with my dream back yard cooker. 
24" Marshal Backyard Smoker


----------



## Max1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok Tri tip to continue our conversation about charcoal types. I am cleaning a couple of my grills today, so i startes up a chimney of some lump that i just wanted to get rid of. You know what I just remembered why i hate lump. Its because of all the little ass pieces that fall through you grate that you cant use. It is more off a pain to keep puting them back in the fire. Thats one of the reasons i am certain i will come up with more.


----------

